# Newbie looking for help Rocket or Exobar



## alarmman

I'm thinking of buying a Rocket Espresso Giotto Evoluzione V2, from http://www.maxicoffee.com/ (I'm based in France), possibly with a Vario Home - Mahlkönig, grinder. I'm also tempted by an Exobar, but not sure where I would get it. The Maxicoffee, sale ends in a few days..... Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi and welcome , personally if you can afford it and have the space , id put a bit more into the grinder.........

Look like they have a SJ for not much more on there

Although to be honest I can read french , so christ know ....

http://www.maxicoffee.com/moulin-cafe-mazzer-super-jolly-argent-avec-doseur-arret-manuel-p-1866-3_68.html


----------



## alarmman

I'd missed that one, yes it does make more sense but I think SWMBO, might get a bit upset about the size. But good coffee does require some sacrifices.... I'm sure she is prepared to make them


----------



## Mrboots2u

Its all personal opinion on these things , the vario is on demand, the SJ is doser , but i think a lot of people would take an SJ over a Vario for pure espresso use..

You can reduce the size by taking of the hopper and using a camera lens mod


----------



## alarmman

Last time I nearly took the plunge, the SJ was talked about extremely highly, and without being to play first, I think I'd have to go by what I read, not ideal but at least it will hold its value well.

The Rocket Espresso Giotto Evoluzione V2, seems to be an excellent machine, with a good resale value.

Has anybody used Maxi coffee? How did you find them?

So it seems I'm getting closer to pulling the trigger.

Thanks for your comments they've been very helpful.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Aren't maxi coffee French? If so I'm not sure anyone will have used them to be honest . Some coffee shops will use SJ as their decaf or occasionally main grinder. Built like tanks , last for years , good resale value, the dose version will give you clump free grinds .


----------



## alarmman

Yes they are French, and I'm not expecting much, but nothing tempted, nothing gained.


----------



## hullcity

I got my Rocket Cellini Plus v2 from maxi coffee last sept. No problems with the transaction, the machine was delivered within a few days, very well packed and on a pallet. Can't comment about after sales as I've had zero problems to date, but they generally seem to be well regarded on the French coffee forums.

Good luck! And yes, I'm very happy with my Rocket


----------



## Billywiz1307

I got my Rocket Giotto Evoluzione V1 about 8 months ago and it has ruined my high street coffee experience. My friends have experienced the same, the quality of shots this machine can turn out is amazing, every time. I started by watching Scottie Callaghan's YouTube demonstration of how to make the perfect espresso from the Giotto, rightly or wrongly, I do what he suggests and it works. I buy my beans from excellent on-line coffee purveyor, http://www.jamesgourmetcoffee.co.uk, quality roastery.

But the Rocket Giotto and Eureka Mignon Mk2 have proved to be the best additions to my life for a hell of a long time.


----------

